# [SOLVED] cpufreqd requires CONFIG_CPU_FREQ

## Re-JeeP

Hi!

Trying to get cpufreqd working. But I get this at boot:

```
/var/log/messages:Oct  1 10:04:41 xps /etc/init.d/cpufreqd[3028]: cpufreqd requires the kernel to be configured with CONFIG_CPU_FREQ
```

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is enabled in the kernel so I guess I need a specific driver for my CPU. But I don't think that any of them is correct for mine.

```
[*] CPU Frequency scaling

[*]   Enable CPUfreq debugging

<*>   CPU frequency translation statistics

[ ]     CPU frequency translation statistics details

      Default CPUFreq governor (performance)  --->

-*-   'performance' governor

<*>   'powersave' governor

<*>   'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling

<*>   'ondemand' cpufreq policy governor

<*>   'conservative' cpufreq governor

      *** CPUFreq processor drivers ***

<M>   ACPI Processor P-States driver

< >   AMD Mobile K6-2/K6-3 PowerNow!

< >   AMD Mobile Athlon/Duron PowerNow!

< >   AMD Opteron/Athlon64 PowerNow!

< >   Cyrix MediaGX/NatSemi Geode Suspend Modulation

< >   Intel Enhanced SpeedStep (deprecated)

< >   Intel Speedstep on ICH-M chipsets (ioport interface)

< >   Intel SpeedStep on 440BX/ZX/MX chipsets (SMI interface)

< >   Intel Pentium 4 clock modulation

< >   nVidia nForce2 FSB changing

< >   Transmeta LongRun

< >   VIA Cyrix III Longhaul

< >   VIA C7 Enhanced PowerSaver (EXPERIMENTAL)

      *** shared options ***

[*]   /proc/acpi/processor/../performance interface (deprecated)
```

Any ideas of what to choose for this CPU?

```
# cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 23

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T8300  @ 2.40GHz

stepping   : 6

cpu MHz      : 2394.110

cache size   : 3072 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 2

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 10

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr sse4_1 lahf_lm ida

bogomips   : 4793.14

clflush size   : 64

processor   : 1

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 23

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T8300  @ 2.40GHz

stepping   : 6

cpu MHz      : 2394.110

cache size   : 3072 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 1

cpu cores   : 2

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 10

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr sse4_1 lahf_lm ida

bogomips   : 4788.00

clflush size   : 64
```

Thanks!

----------

## erik258

have you tried loading the ACPI P-States driver beforehand?

----------

## Re-JeeP

 *erik258 wrote:*   

> have you tried loading the ACPI P-States driver beforehand?

 

I must be drunk. I missed that ACPI P-States driver was compiled as a module.

Solution:

```
modprobe acpi-cpufreq
```

----------

## erik258

Well, in case you're still feeling a little tipsy, i'll remind you that you can have the module auto-load at boot by listing it in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.

----------

## Re-JeeP

 *erik258 wrote:*   

> Well, in case you're still feeling a little tipsy, i'll remind you that you can have the module auto-load at boot by listing it in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.

 

/etc/conf.d/modules in my case!  :Smile: 

----------

